# Gainesville, FL - Looking to join/start a group



## Eye Tyrant (Jun 27, 2002)

I will finally be moving back home to "The Swamp" in a few weeks. I have asked many times before on these boards about folks in G-ville, with no luck... Will it change now? There has to be someone out there!!!

   I'm looking to get into some DND, SW, CoC, Spycraft, Dragonstar and so on...

   I am willing to run some games but really prefer to just play.


----------



## s0rn (Jul 5, 2002)

Actually, I responded to one of your earlier messages....

But I am in a group of 5+ a DM, so we might have room for you come August.  I have no problem with 6 players and a DM, but I will be rather busy with school come August and am not likely to DM except for possibly Paranoia now and again.
We mostly play DnD, although I would love to get into a game of SW with the new rules, we just need a GM for that (and no one in our group is very comfortable with getting the "feel" of SW right).  Anyways, when August rolls around and you get back in town leave another message and I will drop you an email with our current gaming situation, and put you in touch with whoever is DM'ing at the time.

Later,
Sorn


----------



## Eye Tyrant (Jul 5, 2002)

s0rn-

  Do me a favor and drop me an email... I will be in town next week from Wed-Sat, maybe we can hook up...


----------

